# Powder Springs Road Trip!!



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2016)

Heading out now from Ohio, under a nice moon!


----------



## jkent (Nov 18, 2016)

Be Safe, Have a nice trip!
JKent


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2016)

Rolled into Kentucky at 6:50, just outside Lexington now for some cheap gas!
Onward Ho!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2016)

Got off the interstate in Tennessee and went pickin, found this cool place, but it was an Auction House, nuthin on the floor for sale, damn!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2016)

Then I don't know what happened, ended up in the boonies, scratching my head.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 18, 2016)

Hope you don't end up squealing like a pig, haha!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll kill the first person that gets near me out here! And no one will know. Ha!
I did see a nice late model car about 20 feet off the road in the bushes, I didn't go look inside!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 18, 2016)

thanks don for the pictures keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2016)

I wanta see ya come roll'n up in one a dem dope azz Caddys! See ya tomorrow Don. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2016)

Is there any more pics??
Arrive safely?
Scores??


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Is there any more pics??
> Arrive safely?
> Scores??




Arrived safe and sound! I didn't take any pics of the swap because Shawn does a better job, ha, posted in another thread. Here's one I forgot, 35,000 acres were burning in the mountains of Tennessee and Georgia. A couple places it was right up to the interstate, smokey for 20 miles or so, poor Whimpy passed out !!!!


----------

